# Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 Hinterer Dämpfer Fox Buchsen



## Molle66 (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe es kann mir eine helfen,ich brauche die beiden Buchsen Abmessungen und Längen für den hinteren Fox Dämpfer.Baujahr 2014 Radon Slide 130 29 9.0.
Vielen Dank
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Januar 2017)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hoffe es kann mir eine helfen,ich brauche die beiden Buchsen Abmessungen und Längen für den hinteren Fox Dämpfer.Baujahr 2014 Radon Slide 130 29 9.0.
> Vielen Dank
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


2x22,2x8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Januar 2017)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hoffe es kann mir eine helfen,ich brauche die beiden Buchsen Abmessungen und Längen für den hinteren Fox Dämpfer.Baujahr 2014 Radon Slide 130 29 9.0.
> Vielen Dank
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Hi,

der Dämpfer hat 190/51 Abmaße mit 22,2er Buchsen oben/unten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Molle66 (5. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank Bodoprobst und Andi für die schnelle Antwort.
Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Molle66


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Januar 2017)

Immer gerne


----------

